# how to retrain a trama-



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing and glad you and Zubin were both o.k.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it was quite awhile ago. But a good training tool to have.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And a note....there's a lot of anecdotal evidence that waiting a few days/weeks after an event before trying something like this will result in much faster progress than immediately trying such things.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> And a note....there's a lot of anecdotal evidence that waiting a few days/weeks after an event before trying something like this will result in much faster progress than immediately trying such things.


 This was not done right away. As a matter of fact, it was probably a week later or so. Nothing else worked. Even just parking it in the room after a few days to just observe " the beast"..


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

hmmm, that definitely sounds like an interesting technique! maybe we'll have to try it on one of our dogs that is scared of the vacuum. granted, she's become exponentially better over time.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

boo.and.hanna said:


> hmmm, that definitely sounds like an interesting technique! maybe we'll have to try it on one of our dogs that is scared of the vacuum. granted, she's become exponentially better over time.


 I used the same method when a ceiling fan was reintroduced after not being used all winter, and turned back on in the spring..  
The person that told me this method, her dog was afraid of Balloons..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I could make friends with thunder!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I wish I could make friends with thunder!


The only plus I can come up with about my dogs being afraid of thunder is:: Go shut the windows before the rain comes!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I wish I could make friends with thunder!


 You would laugh at me.. I start clapping and dancing around... LOL. Next thing I know, the one that was afraid of thunder, would get silly!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Very interesting. I've done something similar with the vacuum and the car with dogs who were nervous. I've never pretended that the object was a "friend," but I've definitely sat as close as the dog will tolerate without having a reaction and played with dog toys until the dog came to play with me. Then I've thrown mellow parties with food and fetching, moving closer and closer to the scary object over the course of a week or two.

Interesting to blend in that "vacuum is a friend" approach.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> You would laugh at me.. I start clapping and dancing around... LOL. Next thing I know, the one that was afraid of thunder, would get silly!


Oh, I do the same thing. Jasper never falls for it though. LOL


----------

